# Temple Clover



## Penniless (6 April 2010)

Can anyone give me any information at all about Temple Clover please.   A friend has just bought a horse by him but can't find any information at all about the stallion, even as to where he stands.  Anything at all, he would appreciate.  Thanks.


----------



## hilly (6 April 2010)

Quite  a coincidence, I mentioned Temple Clover in the ISH post so will just cut n'paste his pedigree details for starters.  

You/owners will have absolutely no problem finding details on Clover Hill, his sire but his damsire, Middle Temple, has slipped off the radar.


----------



## hilly (6 April 2010)

Some quick info, in case Reply To Thread goes postal again .. second time lucky..


Temple Clover is, as far as I'm aware, the only Clover Hill x Middle Temple cross stallion in the country. He's an S1 sire (Supplementary 1) with the Horse Board so you won't find too many details on their website but should have absolutely no problem finding info on his sire, Clover Hill.  Middle Temple, has slipped off the radar though but the 'family tree' details of his grand-son, Leabeg, pasted below will fill in some gaps with Clonee Temple's jockey change duly noted, thanks to SJFan! 

He (TC) stands with Liam Cunningham, Ryleands Stud, Cuffesgrange, Co. Kilkenny - can PM his phone number if you wish? Bright bay, foaled in 1991, which makes him *counts on fingers* 19 and stands 167cms with 22.5cms bone. Temple Clover was also leased to the  Army Equitation School during his competition years. 

The Clover Hill x Middle Temple cross was very popular in the 1980s; Middle Temple stood in Co Galway so lots of his daughters in Clover's hinterland and they nicked very well. Another snippet, which sprang to mind, after posting re; Leabeg, was the winner of the 1985 Young Irelander final at Millstreet (very popular lunging competition for 3yos, Sea Crest, Cruising's sire was 3rd in his year), was Glint Of Gold, owned by Brian McDonnell.

Another Clover Hill x Middle Temple winner was Aughrim Hill, winner of the Grade E championship at Dublin and sold to Italy. He was a half-brother to my broodie, mentioned below and her Clover Hill progeny were his three-parts siblings.

Temple Clover is also the damsire of BT Crew Master (Master Imp x New England Girl (Temple Clover)), which finished fifth, and best Irish result, in the 6yo final at Le Lion d'Angers last October with Camilla Speirs with the pair now competing on the UK circuit.

If I think of anything else from the original post, will add later but now to copy this before it goes AWOL too.. 

***********************************************************
(original post is on page 16 of the ISH saga) 

Leabeg's damsire, Middle Temple, is one of my top all-time TB favourites. My first broodie was out of a Middle Temple dam and had the same good temperament; bred only four foals, all by Clover Hill, which included one sold to the late Graziano Mancinelli; another sold to the Middle East (long story!) and the dam of Rich Fellers' Grand Prix horse, Shannondale Dot Com. Her fourth? was bought by Ned Byrne, broken and brought hunting his first winter; spotted by a wealthy businessman - ergo, lived the proverbial life of Riley as a consummate cross-country machine and possibly led the happiest life of the lot! 

Middle Temple also sired JOHN Whitaker's Clonee Temple, winner of a Dortmund World Cup qualifier and a good Grand Prix mare; he also features as the damsire of Temple Clover, who himself is proving a good broodmare sire.

Middle Temple's sire, Supreme Court, was beautifully-bred. By Precipitation out of a Fair Trial dam, both sires crop up in the many showjumping & eventing pedigrees. One example of the latter - another Fair Trial son, Court Martial, is the damsire of Lord Gayle, a noted NH sire. His son's included Strong Gale, sire of Badminton winner Moonfleet, and Aristocracy, the damsire of Call Again Cavalier.


----------



## Penniless (6 April 2010)

Thanks so much for that.  I've just copied and pasted into an email to my friend so hope that gives him some information.  Cheers.


----------



## hilly (7 April 2010)

No problem but there is one more snippet to email on. 

Another Clover Hill x Middle Temple success story was Clover Leaf, exported to the States to Leslie Howard. (or Leslie Burr back then). They won team silver at the 1999 Pan American Games and a number of big Grand Prix classes, including Tampa and the $75,000 Budweiser New York Grand Prix.

He was one of my initial suspects for 'whatever happened to Glint of Gold'; Peter Charles' Impulse was another suspect but definitely not!


----------



## huntsman30 (8 April 2010)

thanks for everything with info on temple clover,im now going to be more of a pain and ask if you would know when he covered his first mare and if you know where i can get a pictuer of him from. im also trying to find a horse called vasco 1 or vasco 15 if ne one out there can help would be much appreciated .  
thank you very much


rob


----------



## hilly (11 April 2010)

Apologies!

Back for a flying visit so missed recent posts/PMs 

Will PM on contact details; also, re: Vasco - that sounds like Billy Daly's S1 TB stallion, bred on Nijinsky lines. Vasco 1 could be Newmarket Vasco One? also bred by Billy, won the 3yo loose jumping final at Dublin in .. 2004 and is now eventing with Chloe Newton.


----------



## jordanamandax (1 December 2012)

hi i currently own martini clover, daughter of temple clover and granddaughter of clover hill, she is currently up for sale due to lack of time if you have any information about temple clover i would love to hear it or if you are interested in her sale please get back to me


----------



## bonmahonsporthorses (1 December 2012)

Temple clover stood at our stud for his last four years he died in 2008


----------



## jordanamandax (2 December 2012)

Oh no very sad


----------

